# IE9 32-bit



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I have windows 7 Ultimate on two computers and both recently upgraded to IE9, one of them works fine at DBSTalk on both 32 and 64-bit versions of IE9 the other will only access DBSTalk on the 64-bit version. 

This has to be a simple setting but I cannot figure it out on my own.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Scott this may seem kind of obvious but have you gone to the Java.com web site and tested your Java installs?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks Larry, I'll give that a try in the morning when I get in. I'm kind of lost when it comes to certain things and it worked then the IE9 update and it didn't work.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

vBulletin bulletin board software, which this site uses, does NOT utilize Java. It uses JavaSCRIPT. (I administer another Bulletin board.) 

Despite the similarity in name, Java and Javascript are two different things. Your Javascript implementation is built into your web browser, and can at best be turned on and off via a browser setting, but not updated except by updating your browser.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

^^^ Wrong.

Javascript is self-updating independent of the browser and can be done manually.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> ^^^ Wrong.
> 
> Javascript is self-updating independent of the browser and can be done manually.


No, JAVA (actually the Java Runtime Environment which runs on your machine) can be updated here: http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp

Show me a reference re where and how you update Javascript that does something other than updating your Java, thus making the same mistake you are.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I have updated my Java, there must have been a pretty recent release because I was one off and after I can still access only using the 64-bit IE9. I am going to see if there is something with javascript that would make it not load.

It's wierd when I try with the 32-bit, I click my bookmark, it goes to the address bar, the circle spins and then stops like it's there and then nothing happens.


----------

